
Show HN: Rondevoo – Your next trip, simplified - msrivas
http://www.rondevoo.net
======
msrivas
Hi, I am one of the founders of Rondevoo and would like to introduce our tiny
startup. We are a group of software engineers trying to solve the problems
people face planning and coordinating trips and vacations with friends and
family. We plan to launch our android and iOS later this year but before that
we wanted to introduce our product and get some feedback and to see if any one
faces similar issues and would like to use a product like this. We would also
love to get feedback on our website and any other features you would like to
see. If you like what you see please do sign up and we will keep you posted on
our progress. Looking forward to all the feedback!

~~~
lozzo
Hi there, Quickly gone through your webpage. First impression it looks nice
and slick. And I get what you are about. Heads you left some console.log
around (could see them on the chrome dev console)

good luck

~~~
msrivas
Thanks for the feedback! Glad you liked it. We will cleanup the logs as well!

------
tswartz
Looks like a great product! I like that you are making group travel easier and
helping people hash out the details and vote.

One bit of feedback. I found it very challenging to scroll down you landing
page (Chrome on Macbook). The page doesn't scroll at first and then quickly
jumps to the next section, but then it kept going and was really sensitive.
Then it was challenging to scroll back up to the next section.

~~~
msrivas
Glad you liked it! We are making a few tweaks and hope to deploy an improved
version in the coming days!

------
freestyle25
The page scrolls way too fast on mobile (chrome on android) to the point that
it is unusable.

~~~
msrivas
I can reproduce the issue if keep the screen holding while scrolling. We will
deploy a fix soon. Thanks for reporting!

------
twobyfour
FYI: website renders strangely (and unusably) for me in mobile Safari (iOS
10.3).

~~~
msrivas
We pushed out an update. Please let us know if you see anything else. Thanks!

~~~
twobyfour
Yup, I can use it now, though the text is teensy.

~~~
msrivas
Thanks for checking again. We are working on it!

------
mapster
great first impression. your content is very engaging and helped illustrate :)
the concept. signed up. Are you funded?

~~~
msrivas
Thanks for the feedback and signing up! I am glad we were able to pass on the
message well. We are not funded at the moment.

